# Trailer Jerking While Braking



## XNAK (Jul 9, 2008)

My 26rs has an intermittent jerking when applying the brakes. I know I have a Tekonsha brake controller, can't tell you the model, but it does not have a screen.

I read through several previous posts and suspect it is either a short somewhere in the brake wires or a bad connection on the 7-pin connector. I'm hoping it is the 7-pin so I can just clean it and reapply dielectric grease. I don't like the idea of tracing a bad wire under the tt.

Anyone know if it is kosher to spray brake cleaner on both ends of the 7-pin, allow it to dry and then apply the grease or will this cause a problem?


----------



## Sluggo54 (Jun 15, 2005)

XNAK said:


> My 26rs has an intermittent jerking when applying the brakes. I know I have a Tekonsha brake controller, can't tell you the model, but it does not have a screen.
> 
> I read through several previous posts and suspect it is either a short somewhere in the brake wires or a bad connection on the 7-pin connector. I'm hoping it is the 7-pin so I can just clean it and reapply dielectric grease. I don't like the idea of tracing a bad wire under the tt.
> 
> Anyone know if it is kosher to spray brake cleaner on both ends of the 7-pin, allow it to dry and then apply the grease or will this cause a problem?


It probably won't cause a problem, but why not use electrical cleaner? It'll do a better job on any corrosion. On second thought, if it is greased up, use the brake cleaner to flush out the old grease, THEN use the electrical cleaner. If you are lucky, that will be it.

There's probably no real need to trace the brake wires. They are obvious at the backing plate; sometimes they chafe where entering the backing plate, sometimes there are connectors right there that need re-doing. Now and then the wires that go from left side brakes to right side brakes through the axle tube will chafe inside, partially/occasionally short, causing no braking on the right side for the duration of the power outage, which can be several seconds or several nanoseconds.

Been there, replaced those...

Sluggo


----------



## GlenninTexas (Aug 11, 2004)

Is your brake controller a progressive type or do you have to preset the braking strength using the tuning dials?
Does 6the jerking happen usually at lower speeds?
If it's not a progressive model, then you may have the braking strength set too high.

The newer progressive types are much easier to use and you'll find many people highly recommending the Prodigy.

Regards, Glenn


----------



## 2500Ram (Oct 30, 2005)

My 26rs is the exact same way. We have I believe the Voyager control box. My assumption is the box itself is not really meant for this trailer, it works ok but not like we've all read about the prodigy or P3. My symptoms are once the brakes are warm they tend to lock earlier, I back off the gain and it's ok again. On our way to the house we make a right turn short 30' down hill to a stop sign and it's locks the brakes every time, I've played with it till I was blue in the face, next year I'm getting a new controller.

good luck.


----------



## XNAK (Jul 9, 2008)

GlenninTexas said:


> Is your brake controller a progressive type or do you have to preset the braking strength using the tuning dials?
> Does 6the jerking happen usually at lower speeds?
> If it's not a progressive model, then you may have the braking strength set too high.
> 
> ...


Thanks Glenn,

It does have the dials on the side and I think it is called a voyager. I have tried adjusting it so much I get funny looks doing laps in parking lots. I'm going to clean up the connection, check the backing plates and start saving for a better controller.


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

Does the Voyager have a Boost setting? If so, try dialing it down when at slower speeds. Should make a difference.


----------



## XNAK (Jul 9, 2008)

wolfwood said:


> Does the Voyager have a Boost setting? If so, try dialing it down when at slower speeds. Should make a difference.


Thanks for everyone's help! I took the tt out this weekend after cleaning the 7-pin. I don't think it made a difference in the jerking, but boy was that connection (both ends) full of dirty gunk and I don't mean the old dielectric grease. I did continue to play around with brake controller and I am now pretty confident it is an adjustment issue. At highway speeds everything is fine, at slow speeds with the intermittent jerking it feels like bumper cars. I did get things pretty dialed in eventually but what a hassle. I am strongly considering an upgraded controller.

As for the boost setting, I am not sure but there is a slide lever on the front which I was explained was for going downhill and the trailer begins to sway, that lever would apply only the trailer brakes and get things under control again. If that is called a boost setting then yes I have one, but I think you mean a numerical setting for the force the brakes are applied and in that case, no I just have a silly plastic dial to turn.


----------

